# Resale Value of my 2011 Cruze 1.4L Turbo 2LT



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

The resale value on any 8 month old car is going to be horrible. Especially the trade in value, even on a Honda. It will take like 3 years to see if the car will hold its value


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

i ve been offered 18500 by more then one dealership. mines a 1lt


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

The trade-in value a dealer gives you is a useless number. They can lowball you then give you a good price on the new car or offer you a nice trade-in value and screw you on the new car price. Either way, they will want to make a decent profit or more.


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol, you must have a lot of time and money if you're looking at trading in your basically brand new car.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

HSR said:


> Well I stopped by my local dealership today (theres a black RS LT I was checking out,looks very sharp with the body kit and 18s...mines red,basic exterior with alloys) to see what my cars worth and I was greatly disappointed with the number they gave me,$15,000.00 for my car.:signs006: I payed $23.500.00 back in Oct. it only has 8000k on it. WTF you have to be kidding me, I didn't fight it but I probably could have gotten $18.000.00 but still...so yea I still have my normal red Cruze. Resale value is horrible.
> Just thought I'd come on here and let people know what to expect if they plan on trading it in.


Basic red lt1 shouldn't cost 23.5, unless your including other charges like taxes, destination charge, misc other stuff. Which is not recoverable on any car. You have to take the base cost of you care and compare it to the value. Dealership prob lowballed 1 - 2k.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats the way the market works on anything!!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

anyone check to see what their 2011 ECO 6MT is worth yet?


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Edmunds says $17,800 for an ECO but they didnt ask too many questions either.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

They really lowballed you. I looked up mine at the auction, which is a 1LT and it was doing between High 16's-low18's


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Of course you're going to get low balled. They are a business and have to make a profit. The trick is to find the guy who wont low ball you more than the others.


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

I just like the black RS model alot more then my current model...I'll try a private sale ^^ see how it goes.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

Sparkles said:


> Lol, you must have a lot of time and money if you're looking at trading in your basically brand new car.


Yes, I'm shocked at how many posts I've read from people talking about trading in their Cruze. Talk about throwing money away...


----------



## stevenm (Jun 21, 2011)

The first year is the biggest loss each year after you get to see how well the resale value holds. Its simple math & demand.


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

Well the way I see it, its throwing money way if I don't get what I want for it. If the difference is the price of the added options theirs no money lost ( the chances of that sale are slim at best ) so all in all if I don't get what I want for it then I'll keep it, I'll have a new car either way ^^ its a win win.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

What about getting the RS kit and wheels and add it to your current car? Is that possible?


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

That is something I can look into, from the factory an RS package about $2000. My plan was to black out the car so I need a black cruze...red wouldn't be to bad but it wont have the full effect ^^ Black rims,black car,tinted windows, tinted head/tail lights, lose the chome. I've seen a couple red/black color combos and I'm not a huge fan of how it all comes together.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

With a list like that it seems like you got the money to trade in right now...lol....kidding btw.

I would trade in my car if I wasn't pleased with the color. However I can't complain about purchasing my fully loaded LTZ for 22k even, no fees nothing, bought it private party with only 167 miles on it or something like that.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

2011 manual eco on nada and kbb is between 17500-18000. The book most dealers use is Galves which is 13,900 for one that needs alittle tlc and 15050 for showroom condition.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

That isn't too shocking. When looking for manual transmission Cruze I had one dealer offer 15k for my LS, and the dealer across the street offered over 17k with no fees or tax. It all depends if the dealer has a buyer or need for the car. Unfortunately, the dealer that offered me over 17k didn't have anything on the lot I wanted. I ended up taking an offer of 15.7k and some dealing on the purchase price of the new Cruze. Talked to my salesman later that month and they had my trade in sold within a week at $500 over the original sticker price. Pays to be meticulous about maintaining and documenting my vehicles.

Find a dealer that really wants or needs your trade in and you will get the offer you want.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

I traded mine in today. I got $14500 for it (1lt, alloys, connectivity, convenience, spare tire) it had 16,000 miles and a wacky trans. I'm pretty good with that number, I used it well and got some memories out of it. I will miss the dealership I bought it from and got it serviced at.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

What did u replace it with ?


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

A black ford edge limited


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

alex725 said:


> A black ford edge limited


Love those new Edge's got pictures? lol


----------



## CruzeCo (May 6, 2011)

my eco ha had tons of problems. broken axel @300 miles, freezing radio all the time, steering deadspots that can be duplicated. noisy brakes, drivers seat moves around while driving, rear defrost doesnt work all the time, so i was looking into a sonic ltz and was getting $17500 for my eco 6m/t


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

The story of how I bought my Cruze:

I was driving an '09 Mazda MX-5 Grand Touring. I purchased it in December 09 and it was the last '09 on the lot. They offered me $7000 off sticker out the door and I jumped on it.

In September, I started looking for a used car for my parents. I stopped by a Chevrolet dealership that had a few I was interested in. The used car manager asked me if I was trading my car in, and I said no. He offered me $20000 for it on the spot. 

I asked him if he was kidding, and he said no. I told him I hadn't planned on it but it was an offer I couldn't refuse. I told him it was contingent on him finding a '12 Cruze Eco manual with Pioneer speakers and Fog Lamps, either white, royal blue or silver with the black interior. And I would pay employee price through the GM family program. We signed a contract and a week later he called with a car.

I ended up with some pocket change, and a 3 year newer car with 25000 less miles on it. And am getting super gas mileage. The car was never listed on their lot, so they must have had a sucker looking for an '09 MX-5 Grand Touring.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lol da-mn... good trade man


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

If you live in an area with a Carmax it's worth it to let them give you an appraisal after you get a trade-in value from the dealer. I've always found Carmax gives you a better price than simply trading in your old car, regardless of whether it's a Cruze or anything else. It's still a wholesale price but it's quick, free and they have a good system for getting you your money (including paying off any remaining loan balance).

One tip if you use Carmax - the price quote is only good for a few days and a couple hundred miles. If you wait around and let the price quote expire, when you get a second price quote later it can be less than your first visit. So be ready to sell the first time.

Of course a private sale gets the most money but there can be a lot of hassle in it.


----------

